# Straight To France In New M/h. Nuts?



## BryanM (Nov 17, 2011)

First post but been watching for some time. Have just bought last night an 83 Hymer 644 and since it is in Poole and we are in Belfast, we thought ' since we have to fly to the south of England why not head to France when we are nearly there'.

One thing follows another and a quick search found Celtic lines doing good rates back to Rosslare from Cherbourg so now the trip has stretched to a 5 day tour of 2nd World War sites on the north coast! Our problems are trying to squeeze enough needed things, kettle, pans,duvets pillows etc. into a Flybe 20kg case and where to stay. Have read about the aires and passions and may try them but as we may not get to Calais until 8pm on Good Friday, would prefer for our first night in a motorhome to be booked on a campsite. Is this a good idea and can you recommend somewhere fairly close to Calais that is nice?

A lot to learn in a short time so all help appreciated.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cant help we usually stay on the Seafront aire at Calias

I need those massive chips and hotdogs--one portion between two

tells me my holiday has begun

I don't think it matters --Home our abroad

you have started out on a massive learning curve that will take years to perfect

Relax and enjoy, enjoy     

Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you find you have forgotten things - or find you need stuff [like frying pans / saucepans,brushes,washing up bowl . . blah blah blah - look for one of the big supermarkets not camper/caravan shops & you'll save £££ - or even euro's !


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Isn't there a forum member located close to Poole who you could ship the bulk of your stuff to a few days before then collect on route?
I'd be happy to do that but we're north of London so too far away I suspect.


----------



## BryanM (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help.
We have been going to France for 20 years, so driving doesn't cause a problem, but this is the first time without an Etap lined up!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Bryan - good for you    

Don't be too anxious to pack everything, you can buy everything in France if you need to. Supermarkets stock everything for the kitchen and "bedroom".

Sometimes I think it is not so good to be aware of problems which might arise. Some 20 years ago (well before MHFs) we bought a pop-up top camper and went straight to France for 3 weeks. Loved it. Didn't worry about anything 'cos we didn't know what to worry about. And as neither of us is in the least technically minded we couldn't have fixed it ourselves anyway. We stay in campsites - municipals mainly and still do and still loving it.

Don't usually stay near Calais (cross over or under early morning) so not familiar with local campsites, but someone will be along soon to advise you.

Have lots of fun

Sue


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

As a stop gap when you get to calais, if you can't get to a site, there is an aire overlooking the harbour entrance. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a small private site at Peuplingues,about 10 minutes from Calais we use it on our return trip very handy for CE or Auchan.It is called Les Epinettes,it has a website.http://www.lesepinettes.fr/accueil_ang.htm


----------



## BryanM (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. Tha aire at Calais harbour looks good so think we will try that.

Wife had simple brainwave at 7am this morning. Pack duvet, pillows,towels etc into box and send to the chap we have bought the van from and it will all be there for us!


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Get 'All the Aires - France' book from Vicarious Books. Pretty much essential for finding good free or low cost camping places.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bryan.

Since you ask, I think you are a total idiot!!  

Probably nearly as daft as us when we went to France, just four days after getting our van!! :wink: 8O

Long story, but not too different to yours, and although I was a bit concerned at first in case something fell off, there was nothing we couldn't cope with and the holiday was a great success.

Mrs Zeb spoke words of wisdom when she said, _"If we have forgotten to buy anything for the van, we can get it just as easily in France!"_

Just a flimsy female excuse for a bit of French retail therapy of course! :roll: I was not fooled for a minute, but she was quite right. 

Go for it. :wink: France is far easier for motorhoming than the UK, so where better to get started! (There's no shortage of dealerships or accessory shops either - just in case you do need some expert help.)

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO as long as you know to do the basics - fill with water, switch on the fridge to elcetric, gas and 12v, how to connect the EHU safely and, most important, empty the loo...... you will be OK.

If you are near other UK MH and have a question simply ask - most are happy to help, either verbally or physically.

Virtually everything that you might want can be found - there are numerous Camping Car establishments in France, although their MH do not have as many things inside as UK (e.g. no oven !). 

You will enjoy yourselves and will not want to go home - welcome to a great new lifestyle (and yes, I echo Zeb's comment about retail therapy being popular in France..... :lol: )

Mad, probably, but aren't we all? Excited ? Certainly and deservedly so IMO.......

Enjoy yoursleves, let us know how it goes - if you can take a laptop and go to Hypermarket restaurants for free WiFi access -it's easy so if you have questions - ASK... people on MHF will try to help.

Dave


----------

